# Are their drivers for the Samsung PM981A SSD NVME M.2?



## D0M1N13 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

I recently bought a new laptop with the Samsung PM981a SSD NVME M.2. I feel that the drive isn't fast, especially for this SSD and I don't see Samsung NVME driver in my Device Manager. I read online that the Samsung NVME driver is necessary to boost the performance of the drive. When I go to Samsung's website, there is no driver for the PM981a, at least I cannot find it. Anybody can help me to locate the driver for the PM981a SSD? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Mar 16, 2021)

Samsung Magician & SSD Tools & Software Update | Samsung Semiconductor Global
					

Download Samsung Magician, tools & software for Samsung SSDs, Data Migration Software, Firmware, Driver, Data Center Toolkit, Activation Software.




					www.samsung.com
				



Version 3.3 supports the SM/PM drives as well.
Or so the internet has told me.


----------



## D0M1N13 (Mar 16, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> Samsung Magician & SSD Tools & Software Update | Samsung Semiconductor Global
> 
> 
> Download Samsung Magician, tools & software for Samsung SSDs, Data Migration Software, Firmware, Driver, Data Center Toolkit, Activation Software.
> ...


Thanks for the link but I didn't find that these drivers were for the PM drives, especially my drive which is the PM981a.  Where specifically on that page did you find that it mentioned the PM981a?


----------



## abactuon (Mar 31, 2021)

PM981A is OEM. There are no official drivers. Official drivers for Pro, Evo ...

Microsoft driver is the best. 
But if you have nothing to do : https://www.win-raid.com/t29f25-Recommended-AHCI-RAID-and-NVMe-Drivers.html#msg61

Benchmarks https://www.notebookcheck.net/Samsung-SSD-PM981a-MZVLB512HBJQ-SSD-Benchmarks.465947.0.html


----------

